# ,  / >  LARGO-91,DM-2005

## Zaharov A.

!        LARGO-91  DM-2005.      .     .       (   ).     . ,    "".

----------


## Zaharov A.

> .  -      .       .   LC    .       .


   ""                 .    ""   .               .     LC-.

----------


## Zaharov A.

-   1:1.     ,  .         .     -.       ""        .     (650 .  )  939   LARGO-91  610.  -      ,        LC-  .      ,   -   -   .

----------


## Zaharov A.

0,3-3,4   LARGO-91    " ". ,  ,        ,      .  - "  ".                        (, , ,  ).

*  21 ():*

, ,       . ,       ,    .       "...            ,          ...".      .  ,     ( DM-2005)         (LARGO  DM-2005)  . ,   ,   .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> ,


  , , ,    DM-2002.     .

*  38 ():*

    LARGO     DM-2005 (, ,    0,5  DM-2005   ).      1,1  . ( -)   2 (   )    0,2 .      610 (   )        ,   ""   0,1 . ,        .

----------


## Flash

> ,       LAY/73!

----------

belpochta, ur4lbl

----------


## Zaharov A.

> 


 .lay  3.0 -     ( )  ,    .    ,   3.0.

----------


## Zaharov A.

> sprint-layout50 73


  ,   .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> -   ,      12 ""


,     .    ,        .    .

----------


## And Chem

,  Largo 91  24-410 2 ,      (8-10  - )    ,              , ..        (2-3 ).     . RV1AK, 73!

----------


## Zaharov A.

> To: Zaharov A
> ,     Largo.     .


           .         -     .        -.        PAL-      " - ".




> *Zaharov A.*, 
> 
>  ,     http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/files.phtml?group=28&st=20
> 
> Sprint Layout 5.0      
> :  Sprint-Layout 5.0               .


 ,  .

----------


## AversT

SL 5.0.
,  ...

----------


## Zaharov A.

> SL 5.0.
> ,  ...


 ,  .




> to Zaharov A.
>    10 2005 .24,   "    " (   ,        ) RV1AK, 73!


,       9  11,  10 .




> ...     . RV1AK, 73!


, , ,  ,          .       ().

----------


## R6BK

> .


     ,      *AversT*       !!!!!!!!!

----------


## R6BK

> 91  .      ,     ""
> ------------


      ?  :Neutral:

----------


## RX6LQ

!       ,  ,   .     /,     DM 2005    ,  :      -  , ,   ,  ..   -    -          .  ,

----------


## Zaharov A.

> "16- "      ,  10- .     .


                  .    , ,  -410   .    DM-2005  .   ,      . ,         .

*  8 ():*




> -  , ,   ,  ..


   .   ,    , , ,     .     -  .     ,     ,    .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> .    , ,  -410   .    DM-2005  .   ,      .


       -     ( ""   ) .         ,   ,   .  . 
          , 
  ,         . :Razz: 

*  28 ():*

   " LARGO-91" ;    .      600.     2939    .     50-    3  2         .      800.    .      
     .

----------


## EU1ME

> cbt3257ad    74f257ad


74f257ad    .    ,    .

----------


## labuda51

RX6LQ.    ADG774-2010.

----------


## 355

-410     .
      ,      /  120,   230.
          ,       .   20 ,    ,          ,   ,    .     ,     10     .   /   450 ,       2     1.8   .     1 ,    2.4,        0.5.
    ,    , -  ""  ,   ,    .

----------


## UN8GCS

.      DM 2005?  !!!

----------


## Zaharov A.

> .      DM 2005?  !!!


,    DM-2005:http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/constr/dm2005/

----------


## UA9XZ

to 355
  "  "    10-2005 24,
  3,       
   2622  39,510 -43  1721-39
25,818  .
73!!ua9xz,.

----------


## Zaharov A.

c      15 .     ,        ,         .  :Smile:     , ,       .       976,     ,    (3,5).   3,      .   ,      ,   DM-2005.    1995 ,    ,    -939,      ,      610.

*  8 ():*

   DM-2005.      .

*  6 ():*

   -   905    939.      .    .   ,      .

  -   . ,    15          -      (   ..),      .    :     .    .

*  7 ():*

 LARGO  DM-2005     .    RX/TX (  ),    ,   -           ( ),    DM-2005.

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## R0SBD

.        1937,  -     (RW3FY) ,      .    500 -  .       .  500     ""  70 ,        - ,    .   , .  ...

----------


## UR5VFT

*AlexSem*    ?

----------


## UR5TJJ

LAY.   .
     !

----------


## VladKol

5-,     .
""  ""  .
 .
! .

----------


## sgk

*Zaharov A
*, .
 .
 ,      ? 
 sgk.

----------


## /

> ,       2 ,    .    .      ,   ,      anritsu.     ,   -95     =95 .    ,     .


to:*1958*    , !  ,     ,+      anritsu, !
      ,    -2005,,    ,
            . 
       ,   .
      , ,   ?(   !)

*  23 ():*




> .         *CBT**3257**AD*,   DPKD    CBT. :   DPKD     CBT  7474  ?  ,  CBT       905-?


       905  907.

----------


## /

> ,      ,    905 - 907 
>       H    FST, ADG, FSA   ?


   ,    ,   .

   , ,   :
"  2P905,     2P907,   .(  2P902  )    907/905  -     <>        SIN!   200  250 mV."

,  .

----------


## /

> ,   "",       ( )  
>  FST3125.
>   sgk.


!    ,      ,   ,   -2005, 
, FST3125.  ,   ,   FST3125.



*  6 ():*

 ,     K 3 Elecraft,      -2005?
    .   K 3 Elecraft ,  .

----------


## Men

...  ?

----------


## Men

?

----------


## Rulya

,    CBT3257AD.    ...

----------


## Rulya

*RX6LQ*, ,      ...    5000 $,   ,    ...     ,  939   :Smile:

----------


## /

,    , 905 ?

----------


## /

!      ,    .
       !
         .
      , ,  ,.
, ,       905.
   , . -2002?

----------


## UA9AU

=       ,   .=

YL2PU - SK :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 907/905  -     <>


   ,  .  :Razz:  



> SIN!  200  250 mV."


  SIN. 
    ,          .
  ,  - .
 ,     907/905   200  250 mV SIN  .
  , ..   -    . 
    ,       ...

 FST3125  ADG774     ,   ,    
   905  10_15  .

       ,         .
    .

----------


## /

Oleg UR6EJ        ,      .
     ,   .  ?

*  15 ():*




> ..
> 
>  FST3125  ADG774     ,   ,    
>    905  10_15  .


      FVO+ MIX ?

----------


## /

> 50 ?


     905/907   75  ,     .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> 250  907    "".
> .


  , , ,  . 200mv -    939 ( ),   905    .

----------


## _

> 905/907   75  ,     .


- ,    ..   ,  ,      ADG774.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 905  5       1,77 .


 ,   RW3FY         2      .
.    ...




> ,   .  ?


     .



> FVO+ MIX ?


    MIX  ?

----------


## sgk

> ,   RW3FY         2      .
> .    ...


 20 !



> VT1...VT4 905,           .     ,        (   )     .       VD1.    (DD1  VT5, VT6)  (    VT1...VT4)   [1]. *  VT5, VT6         18...19 V.*


( ).
 
http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-1.htm
      1,77  (), ?
*To Zaharov A
* , .
 sgk.

----------


## sgk

> .


 , .
 " "  -91,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post567186
     .   12,540 .
         .
      1   
    10     -120 /.
 sgk.

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## /

,        BFR93A. 368,  .     .   .      300-400,    .    , !,   ++.  !
    ,  .

----------


## /

,        ,       .
,    ,    -107,  ?

----------


## R0SBD

,      +.  Anritsu     -159 /,    ,      /      -130 /,      -159 /,  ,        .          .       (   )  .             (),    - 110 /    10 .         170 ,         ,      ,         .       ,       ,      qrz.ru    (   "").   ,    .         ,  .   .     .      903      50   ,     (rw3fy)     .       (30-40 )    (  )     ,         ,      ,      . 
  ,    .    ,    " ",     .      -2 (   ): http://cqham.ru/don2.htm http://cqham.ru/image2/don3.jpg
    (ut2fw) -    : http://ut2fw.com/node/37 http://ut2fw.com/images/content/net/op_sm_uvch.gif         ,   .  21. 
     ft3125    - FSAV430, FSAV450, FSAV330, "FSA3157".
    5908 ( sd5000)      ,       ,      -12   ,    IP3 = 47 ,   ...   ,         .  905  ,      "",         . ,     ...      8 905,   .  . 
, sqk, ,     ,        (  ),   ,   , ..         ...

----------


## /

!  ,    DM   Stabo ().      ,      .     " ",     .

 :     ,       .

   :  ,  ,,        
    :BFG541,BFR93A,BF  998,2SC3356  2SC3357,BC817,BC807  BC846(  ).
  ,  903  905.

----------


## RK4CI

> Anritsu     -159 /,    ,      /      -130 /,      -159 /,


              .   ,    .  "    ",               . -142 /,  5 . -145,  10 ,  -147/,   20 .         . ,3,5 .    , 25 .   2     ,  .  -   FST 3125.  ,    ,    RW3FY.   ,      ,   .        .     .        ,    ,    60 . .
          .     ,     .       .   ,       ,   ,          .   ,    ...

----------


## Zaharov A.

sgk, ,      !  -   .      . ,    ,  ,       .      .  , , -,   " ",    .      ""   .    ,    ,   ,      (!)  .  1    .         .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ADG774


     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...213#post568213 
#1566

----------


## Zaharov A.

,  ,       ""  .   ,     .  .           -  .        . ,       ,    .   ,        .

----------


## Zaharov A.

.     ,           "",      "".    -18,  "",       "".  .

----------


## Zaharov A.

"" -      ,            .

----------

> ... ,   ,   S-, . S-, ,     ,       TRX.       .  .


 , ,     ?     " " ?  ""     ?   SSB    ?   ,        ,  ,  "" ."    "  ! LM358 -    -     .  ,  ,  .VT9...VT  10    (   !).   !.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*/*,
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1320129462 
1.    ,     ,    . 
2.    . 85   ,    .
3.   Q1_Q3 -  .          
  3...      L  !
4.     * ci* 
    2   1  +   - ,   In Band IMD - .
          ,   15 ,   
In Band IMD  .    -  .
5. .......

----------


## sgk

> */*,
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1320129462 
> ....
>     2   1  +   - ,   In Band IMD - .
>           ,   15 ,   
> In Band IMD  .    -  .
> 5. .......


 */*   905  .
                  .
,       ,  -       905. 
 sgk.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 1.  ,  .


    ,          R, 
..    .
           .



> 2.      .


 ,    SQELCH   ,    .




> ,  !


     ,      -  !*
    ,  ? * :Razz: 
      .

----------


## sgk

> .,    , 
> .


  IMD   "" .
        ,        ,    .
        905            ( ).
 :Razz:  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ull=1#post5942
   sgk.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


   ,    ...   :Razz: 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E0%F1%F2%E5%F0
        ""    .

    2007,       .
 : http://www.warc.org.uk/cdg2000/the_cdg2000_transcei  ver.htm
   -2007.zip‎  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1320175091
  : http://martein.home.xs4all.nl/pa3ake...fer_intro.html
http://martein.home.xs4all.  nl/pa3ake/hmode/frontend_board.html

----------


## /

> ,    ...  
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E0%F1%F2%E5%F0
>         ""    .


    ?  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1320248202

----------


## /

> ""  , ..           .
> 
>     DA14B, ,     .


   !
to Oleg UR6EJ     . !   !
      10   .  ,
     .  .

              ,      :
         HC-49  HC-43()   8863,  (   )?
 .    3,5db
    Hams,  ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 10


*   10 ?* :Razz:

----------


## 355

> ,  .
>     ?
>  .. ,     , .


     50

----------


## /

> ?    ,  .
> .


 .  236.

----------


## /

> .    3   XF9B (   )   .


     ?

----------


## /

!

----------


## /

> " " - 12...16 dB.   - 4...6.
> *  "Kobra-148" ( 7800  ) -   4 dB.    "".*
> : 1-48, 3-57, 4-158.
> !


  !  ,.
  ,     2-3db,      .

 "   ZQ1 -ZQ3  ( DM   )   HC-49 ( 43)     ,      .    ( )  .     ,  ,   ~0,2 .    ** ,   ,     . **  SSB  :        16  18 Hz,    <= 2db, <>    100 db. (           <->     ).  ** **        ,        ."
     , .
!

----------


## /

> .    -?  ?


,1-38   !
  , ,  !

----------


## /

, , !

*  32 ():*





> , ,     ?      " " ?  ""      ?   SSB     ?   ,        ,  ,   "" .






> ,         ,    ,             ...      ---   ** .      *Oleg UR6EJ*,     ,      .


     !!!

----------


## UA4WGP

> :
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F3%EA%F6%E8%E9
>    .       L,C ,        .     .  1:4,  ,        R/R.            . ..  LC


 ,   ,     . .                  .    ,  , 
       .           .    
      .

----------


## TOL-41

1958 -      ! - ,   - ?     ? 0 -4?
.

----------


## UA4WGP

[quote="1958;58  4873"]           .[/qu


 ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

> ,     , ,  ,     .


   , .     LC     ,   ,               .   ,    ,    ,      L,C-?...

----------

> ,   .


!

----------


## RW6MQ

!
      DM2005,       ,         ,     2012        !
 ,     ,          .

----------


## RW6MQ

> .    .


        ,    - LC,          . .. 939 -  ,  2911,      ,     .
      -    ,       -   .    http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-2.htm

----------


## R0SBD

- 10 ,   ut2fw.

----------


## ur5hug

> - 10 ,   ut2fw.


  ,    ( -  )      .        RA3AO.      ,    ,      .    3-  ,   .      ,       . .      -. , ,      2-      R      ; -       ,  ,    -; -     ; -   ... ,        .     ,          ,        ,   . 
             ! ,     !

----------


## VICTORY

.       ,   .

----------


## VICTORY

> -2005 ?


  .

----------


## R0SBD

.     ssb.cw,  ,    ,  : http://ut2fw.com/node/40   -  1      .       , "   ",   .         .   ,       (     1000).    ,     ,    .             .                .      800 ,            800 ,     (. 300   2,4 )   .    .      ,  ?...

----------


## R0SBD

.         -     .       , ..   .       ,        ,  -    .       ,    .   ,   .          ,     800-1000 .         ,      ,  .     .           .        ,         .     ,        -     ,  -   , ...,       ,   ...

----------


## R0SBD

.   ssb  .    -     .          0  4,       .     6,    ssb.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> -      200  2400


 .
       6  ,  ,       .
            .
        .

*1958*,
        .
  ,           .
    ...

------------
      .

----------


## Rulya

> ,  ,    / cbt3257ad


    ,  .

----------


## Rulya

> BT     905-,  10         ...


     , 8 . 905  FST,   ...

----------


## Rulya

> 60 ...


  !!!   :!:  :!:  :!:   BFR96TS,        939,    .

----------


## Rulya

650   ?

----------


## Rulya

...

----------


## RX6LQ

> RX6LQ,     ,


,   1958  .  .  ,    4,   5.     ,   ,     .
  !

----------


## R0SBD

.     ssb 8865,200 .   300          0,7*U.   .  cw   8865,930 .   8865,930-8865,200=730 .      700  900 ,            8865,200 .           cw .     ,   ... 
939    250-300.  efind.ru  939    ,    ...

----------


## R0SBD

.    -91 (   140 1        800 ,   18 )             -84,      ...

----------


## R0SBD

cw,ssb    -.       ,   ,      ,   ...   - ,     -  800    cw,  -vox,    cw.         ,   .

----------


## Adagumer

> .   -.   ,   .


   ! 
     2000 ,                     .         2              .

----------


## Adagumer

> ?


     ,      .
     ,         ,    ,      .

----------


## VICTORY

> ,


       ,  .

----------


## radikale

> ,    DM2000 ,    .


    lay?

----------


## Adagumer

> lay?


    ,      .

----------


## e

> ,      .


 Adagumer,       .   , ?

----------


## e

> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## radikale

, !   .
,    ,    ,      .
  1987 ,    RA3AO.   ,      .      . ,    .         . 
 ,   .     ,    .  - .        .     .

 -  :        ,            .       ?

----------


## radikale

,        .    ?

----------


## radikale

DM2005

----------


## RK4CI

> .


  ,       ,      ""   ,  ,      ,   ...

----------


## yl2gl

> ,      ?   52  ,    2.


  .   -250,     ,  .    .  -   /,       . 
,      ""  - 6 .  ,       .   ?    .

----------


## R0SBD

,  ,      smd-. ,    ..

----------


## R0SBD

ssb,cw   -     , .     ,      ,   .                (http://t03dsp.skydan.in.ua/),       .

----------


## R0SBD

,      -91,   ,    ,    smd.       26*14 .         ,   ,    ...

----------


## radikale

> .       "  .  dm2000"  .     .        smd -  ...


 .        :  DM2005  ,       .

----------


## radikale

> *1958*,      ,   ,    .  ,


 smd?

----------


## VICTORY

,          .      ,   ,   .

----------


## R0SBD

*ur5hug*,           ?     c ?

----------


## ew6ap

90-  LARGO-91.      .  ,    ,          -84.       -0,25, -  .      ,          .   ,  .      907 ,     -901.    ?   ,,    .     ,    . 12      40.   ,    .,     ,  .       .   ,          ...  .

----------


## UA4WGP

,      +_ 5   ( 3-54).  ,    -2.

----------


## /

!
      4-1  4-2  A5M-2 Dip -2002,  .
    , ,1,  2,7  10 .   .  .        ,   ,   .
,    ,    .

----------

RW6MQ

----------


## VICTORY

> ,     ,   ,   .


 .     .      .  .    .

----------


## /

> ,      -91,   ,    ,    smd.       26*14 .         ,   ,    ...


  !  SMD      ,  Dip .    
 ,- .      ,  ,  SMD   .
  .
   ,  , , ,  ,  .

----------


## VICTORY

> ,  ,  SMD


     .  , ,     .

----------


## _

> ,  .    .


 ..     (  ).    ,   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,     +_ 5


 :Razz: 
    8,86    ...

----------


## yl2gl

> ssb,cw   -     , .     ,      ,   .                (http://t03dsp.skydan.in.ua/),       .


       ,    .      ,    ...

----------


## RW4LAQ

,  , 4-2  SMD.  ,        .           .  .

----------


## R0SBD

> ,    .      ,    ...


   ,  .    .,     ,    .  ,    ,  ,    :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=1951&page=9 (  LY1SD #81)   (  ) /    ,      ,         ,    ,         .    -     . ..           .    ,          .  -    -250,     .     ...

----------


## /

> 8,86    ...


  ! 
,        ,   ?

----------


## Rulya

> 


     , ?  CBT3257AD   ,   Elecraft K3...

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,    .      ,    ...


      -24  -24 .  ""            (,  , 409) ,     :Smile:  .  "   " . :Smile:         .

----------


## Zaharov A.

, ,        7474,  250   7474.

----------


## Zaharov A.

,   ,     .   , ,     ,    .      ,    .   7474 +5,      5 "   " (    ,    ,  -    - , ).    ,       IMD  100dB. ,   ""     (   "")  .       "i".

----------


## /

> ""       .   90dB.    DM-2005,   ,       ,    . ,  1,5      .         ,     .


    ?
    200,,  1,5,  .     .
       -107,     ,  ?
  ,    ?   ?
  .    ""?    ,.  ?
     !
   !

----------


## /

.    . ,  - ?        ?    ,  ?

" LARGO-91.
   KB .  10(2907),  0,5 ,     105 ,    95 .    ( 8816 ).    -    ,    10   ."

  ,  -107       ,      .    .  ,    ?  -    . 
"   ,     , ,       ."(Zaharov A.)    ?
,  , ,    1,5V ?   3-4V.
  ,  200mV,   , 939    3-4V  ,  ,DM 2000-DM 2002M?
,    DM 2002M  "      SIN!  200  250 mV. (   ,       .   :  LPFVFO.pcx  -  )."


      ,    .

 ,  .           ,        ,     .     ..
,   90 ,       90    140      .   ,   . ,           , 20W,   ,      5 .   !
  ,    D-94 ,   
  Stabo Elektronik GmbH&KoG in Hildesheim  -2002   .

----------


## /

? , .,  !
    :
"    Stabo El...,  ..         ( .  )      ,      ...      dbm,        50 ...    dbm     -        
   P dbm = 10 lg U^2 / R + 30.        0 dbm = 0,224 v / 50 ohm.
        .
        <>  - .      , ,      ,   ...
             Stabo Elektronik...   DL1DSL.      ,  . . . "

 ,      .   -     .       ,    DL1DSL      ,       (  )    ...

       1995         *DL1DSL/ Uve Loebel.* (   ,   )        L-91  D-94.  /    D-94   < **>  /          .        ,   S-6-7 ,            ...            50     .           ,     / 6db,   /,       . ,     ,   /  /.   L-91       *10*    ,  D-94   *5,*  * DM.*  (*A4-3*)       2,4-2,5 ./ **  /. ,  :
*L-91 -------156db or    20wtts /31,6v on 50 ohm/ space -10kc .*   PRF  Kp max *D-94--------152db or    8wtts /20v on 50 ohm/  space- 5Kc    /    DM.* 

    ,     ,  ,    , .,    ,     .
          ,  ,  .
  ,              0-20,   ,  ,   , 20   .
    "",    http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/PRIB/din.htm
  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,        -107 , ,       ?


    .            .      . ,  ,     .      ,     .            ,          .  ,      .   .     .
         "".         ,    . .        .           -90, -100 .   ,         -120 . ,        ...

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,   - -?   ,       ,      ?    .


   ,   .  ,   , .    -  FST 3125.  ,  ...
        .    .      .  .             .    ,          .
 ,     20     ,      . ,  ,     ,      .         .      -135 /,       ,     2,4 ,  30   ,   300 .  ,      .   59+20,      ...        ,     .          -120 ...

----------


## Zaharov A.

,       "V"  "W".    "W",   "V".     .  ,  20W -   ,  ,      .

----------


## /

,        .  :



> ,        -107 , ,       ?


    .. http://q-r-x.ru/hams/kv_f.htm



> .             .       . ,  ,     .       ,      .             ,           .  ,       .   .      .
>          "".          ,    .  .         .           -90, -100  .   ,          -120 . ,         ...


        ,     .
  ,    ,     .   ,   ,    "" ,       R11,   .        ,   ,   ,  ,        .   "",  ,           50       .  .
P.S     .

----------


## Rulya

> .. http://q-r-x.ru/hams/kv_f.htm


  :Super:  :Super:  :Super: 

,  ,         2,4  8 ?       .   .

----------


## Rulya

*/*,    ,          4      -107++.    .

----------


## Zaharov A.

.    -107+.     -   .    4 -    .    8 -     ,    ,       .     ,    .     ?

----------


## Zaharov A.

. ,  ,      .     .      .    .

----------


## UT5LP

> ,     ,       .     8,     3,8      10   ,


   ,      -
  ,      ...
   ,    ,   2
  200.

----------


## UT5LP

> ,                     .


,  :    ,   10  ,
  100      - ,  
  ,     !
 100  ,   ,  10  
...       .

----------


## UT5LP

> ,       0,1, ,    5 .    .


  :Cool:  !

----------


## sgk

> .     ,    ,     ...     ? ,


    ,    .
  14 ,   5 ,   9 .
   14 

      ,      .
    1/2  - 2,5 .

    50 ,        .
    .

----------


## vladim

!        (   )  .    -  .     ( 8-9 ,  )

----------


## Zaharov A.

> -  ,   ?    ?


    .  , .  ,   . ,  -,  .

----------


## UT5LP

> ,  -           ?   -  ,   ?    ?


 -   ? http://www.cqham.ru/lib.htm   .,  24
    . :Wink:

----------


## Rulya

> ,      ,     .


    .

*  5 ():*




> -   ? http://www.cqham.ru/lib.htm   .,  24
>     .


   .                    .       :           ,      .

----------


## careless

. !           .     /  .   YL2pu  . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=15007&page=27  . 

 ,   ,     ,     ,    / .



the best 73!

----------


## careless

?

----------


## UR5VFT

...

----------


## 65

> ,        .      ""   . 107217
> 
> 
>  107218
> 
>  ,    .   20  50.




*  44 ():*

   !       !

----------


## 65

> * 65*, !!!    ,            .   - .


     NWT   !

----------


## Rulya

*Zaharov A.*,        CBT3257AD  .      100   :!: ,    ...

----------


## radikale

> * 65*, !!!    ,            .   - .


    .  1-50.  Largo, DM  ,   RA3AO.       .          .

----------


## yl2gl

> .  1-50.  Largo, DM  ,   RA3AO.       .          .


  .       .        ,     ,    .  .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> *Zaharov A.*,        CBT3257AD  .      100  ,    ...


   . ,     (    ),     , ,   .     .




> ,     2/90 . 
> http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-1.htm      ,    - . 56 (. 151).     500(100)109  ,   500102?


    1:1. ,   ""     .       .




> .
>   ?


  ""   .    .     ,     (/  , / ).

----------


## UR5VFT

*sgk*,     CBT3257AD

----------


## RX6LQ

*Zaharov A.*, !         CBT3257AD?   ,  " <>        1,5  2 ,     TTL.  ,   RD3AY."
*  RX6LQ //

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> , ,         100


http://neon.skydan.in.ua , .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> -    4905  , -


  ,   FST/74CBT     FST3125+7486 ..

,    -  .     "ARLL  ". .  .

----------


## RX6LQ

CBT  FST  ,       (),      , 1-   15.,  - 30-.

----------


## sgk

> ...


    ,     CBT.

----------


## Rulya

> AD     ADG774  CBT3257AD


  ADG  *74**F**257**AD.  ADG      ,    .*

----------


## sgk

> sgk        ?


 .   .

----------


## us5nme

311 .  14      .

----------


## RX6LQ

us5nme,        L1 ( )  C3,      C4.    ,      C4   -  ,   -     .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> .    .   9  35      4 37,5    ,  .


    ,         600  30.      .    .         -       .           .

----------


## us5nme

> us5nme,       -4 , .   50 ,      -123 (   ),    -84.**Zaharov A.,    .


   .        -           .

----------


## US5EQ

,      .

----------


## ur5hug

> DM-2005, , .


, .

----------


## RA6AGY

.             100 db. (  -  ).     Largo-91        .   : 1.  8 ; 2. DM-2005   905; 3.    905.       ,        .  ,   ,   .  - DM-2005;   -  8 .  , , ,    " ".          ,      ,          903.  .

----------


## Rulya

-107...

----------


## US5EQ

.   ,   -107   ,      .        .  ,  ,    .           .           .        .      - .    .

----------


## US5EQ

.   .         .      .  ,       http://photo.i.ua/user/3979463/313098/9007053/

----------


## US5EQ

5,4-1  4-2.6  6-1  ,    .   .

----------


## US5EQ

> .


       .  .     BF980.     .   ,   ..

----------


## ur5hug

> .   .         .      .  ,       http://photo.i.ua/user/3979463/313098/9007053/


              "" .      DDS,          AD9951- AD9954,     AD9835.            ,   , ,      .

----------


## 12701

- UA1ARN  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21485    ..

----------


## ur5hug

> !  ,    .   ,.           .


 .   ,      ,  ,- ,    . -  . 
          ,     , ,          -2007    (,  ., UT2FW).   ,  ,   ,  ,         .           ,   "  "    .     ,        ,   . 
         UR5YFV,      .         ,   ,      . ,        .   ...( ).  , (  )   .   .            .  ,       ,        .

----------

RA6AGY, ur5hug,  12701

----------


## US5EQ

*to ur5hug*,   ,     .     .        .     .   .      http://ur3qrw.at.ua/index/sintezator_2/0-10
  ,    ,  .    .  .

----------


## sgk

> ,        -    .          ?


        (   )
  .   -Agilent E5052B  110 .$         .   ,   ,        
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post799093

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,      .
   ,  BFO ( )   .     +/- 20 . ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 , .     ,         ,   ?    "",    ?

----------


## 12701

,     ..   ,    ..

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 


+/- 20 kHz   .

     -      Signal Hound -     ...

----------

UV5EVY,  12701

----------


## US5EQ

-    901,? ,   .

----------


## US5EQ

> ,


     DM-2005.    ,     ,   .   -  .     ,     .   .

----------


## US5EQ

.   .    .    .

----------


## US5EQ

> 901


       ?

----------


## US5EQ

.   .      3   .    , .
   16-22      ?   ,   ?

----------

RD16HHF1  .  22   .     24 .


RA6ATZ

----------

,   ,   ,  UT2WF,       BLW,  24 ,   .931       !!!

.

----------


## US5EQ

> RD16HHF1


,!    ,   .

----------


## US5EQ

> IRF,   ,


  .      ,   ,  .     . RD16    .    ,   .       .

----------

> .


      : RD16    ,      .   .

RA6ATZ

----------


## US5EQ

> , ?


.   ,    .   IRF,   . ,  14 .      10 .  ,    .
  ,   .

----------


## sharp

> ,  BLW83 ,BLW77.
> 
> 
> 
>         .   ,     ?


 !

----------


## US5EQ

> DM2005

----------


## RK4CI

> ! 
> 
> 
> 
>      : pdf BLW83_CNV_2.pdf (64.9 , : 53)
>      : pdf BLW77.pdf (92.5 , : 31)


 . .   .     . ...  .         . ,   .  ,   .       980.      ...  



> 


  "".   ?

----------


## US5EQ

> ?


9565

----------

UR5VFT

----------

UV5EVY

----------


## RA6AGY

,   -  FLL   ?    VT3 (326), VT4 (325) ""  . ,      ,          (   ).     ,   ,      .      ?

----------


## RA6AGY

!   .   .

----------


## AlexSem

!          ?     ?




> 


         ?    ?

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 .   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


   .

----------


## RA6AGY

+15,   RX/TX.    ,   -.    :  ""   ,      ,             .

----------


## _

> ,    .


,   ( )    ,        .            (  ,      ),      .      ,         ,    .    ,   ,   15-20 .     ,     ,       ,      . ,      ,   .

----------


## RQ3M

10 .    .    .  - .(    )
*      .    ,      ,         .           .        0,5   .      .     ,         .

----------


## R0SBD

,  ,   .   ...

----------


## ur5hug

> ,   ( )    ,        .


  " "?

----------


## _

> " "?


    ... :Smile: 




> *  14 ():*
> 
> ..      ,      , -    15 ,    4 ,    3-4    ,    ,      ,         ,   ,        ,5    (),   ,    ,  (   ),    , -  .       ,     ,   .


    ...

----------


## AlexSem

!        DM2005.      R=R=270 ,       R=R=680 .
1     , 2    .          ?
.

----------


## RA6AGY

> !        DM2005.      R=R=270 ,       R=R=680 .
> 1     , 2    .          ?


     ,      .   -  100%.      3,1,    "" 92.    1  ,          . 50,  . 680 ( 9). ,    .      .      ,        , .    .   .      RFSimm99rus.

----------

AlexSem

----------


## demid

,    ,    ,     ,        ,   ,  15 ,     7 , (  - )    3-         ,            ,    ,   .

----------

AlexSem

----------


## ur5hug

> !   .


     ?

----------


## R0SBD

> ?
> .


http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-161

----------

R3PAS, R9FCZ, ra3qdp

----------


## ra3qdp

d88 -    - , , .

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## ra3qdp

(   ) -  
       .    
  .pdf  .djvu

----------

babay, R3PAS, R7WA, RA6AGY, rv3ae, RX6LQ, tolstyk, UR3ACH, ur4lbl, UR5VFT, UV5EVY, yl2gl

----------


## sozday

......

----------


## RX6LQ

> ! ,      !


 ,     !   -  !!!

----------

, !  VT7 , 4-1 ,  ???

----------



----------

, ,   - 302  2302,         , ???

----------



----------


## R6BK

> VT7 , 4-1


 :Crying or Very sad:    .      601,   302 (    )       . 
   302,            () 10 - 50 .

----------



----------


## alexandr5454

yl2lg        2 -901 30w   cw,    ?

----------

, ! 302  601 ,   ,    .  !    !

----------

UR6EJ,     1,8 - , ,     TX Level  ,     4-1 1--!   , !     500-,  30.     L2-R16,      ,  .     1064,  600HH.     In Band IMD  ..

----------

> yl2gl.     dm-2005


alexandr5454,   ?  2005   !       ,    !  LPF   .

----------

> 1,- -610* -902 *2 -901


  ,  390,  !

----------


## ur5cjn

!
http://ut3mk.at.ua/forum/2-39-1
    UT3MK,  .    ,     Amidon.

----------


## R2D2-2

,       BF988A ?

----------


## Jose

?    !

----------


## R2D2-2

,       ... :Razz:

----------

104, Adagumer, DIG, labuda51, RA6AGY, RN3GP, ur4lbl, yl2gl

----------


## Vlad.UA3VAR



----------

!     ,        4-2,    ???

 ,  ,   GSM,        !!

*  6 ():*




> ,       ?


  446,  !!

----------

> ,    8 .     S-      .    .            6,5  (  ).         .


 ,  433, 3,3 VD1!!!      6,5?   , 1,5  .  -    5.    1,5-5       4-2.       ???    !

----------


## RA6AGY

**,       133,  2,9 .   - 1,29 .

*  5 ():*

*AlexSem*,      ,       -     .           (, )   ,       .

----------


## RA6AGY

.

----------

AlexSem

----------


## AlexSem

-   ,   ,  ...   .     .  -        ?

*  5 ():*

   ?   ,    ?     ?          CW ?

----------


## R0SBD

.          ,        ,         ,  .      (   )           .                ()    (      ),    .     ,  12  1994 ,  1  1995 .

----------

Adagumer

----------

[QUOTE=RA6AGY;1013288]**,       133,  2,9 .   - 1,29 .
 ,      ! .   AGC  5        0,25.     ?   3, VD1.  .

----------


## RA6AGY

.   ,          .             .

----------


## RA6AGY

350.    350   ""   .

----------



----------


## RA6AGY

(  , ).    ,    . 
  100                 .   ,          .   , -,  .             .

----------


## R0SBD

.  ,        ,    -   .     .

----------


## RA6AGY

.

----------



----------

,  , .

----------


## R0SBD

..       .          ( CW),    ssb,        800 ,            1,41     ?        ?    , ..
     , ..   ,     ,   0,71 ,     ,            ,     ,      .  .. ..  -   ,  ssb -  ,       ,          ,      300-3000 , ..   .. -,   .         ,    ""  ,    ~0,8 ,  cw ~0,5     DSB.     ,     :  0,4-0,6 ,   0,8  0,5  -- ? http://www.ut2fw.com/node/40  (         SSB,  ,     DSB, ..     ).    ,   ,   ,     ...  ,  ,   ,   -     ...

 ,   ,   dsb      cw ,     dsb      ,    ssb, ..      ..   ,    ..

----------


## R0SBD

.       .    ,     (    ,   ),         ,    ,     ,        , cw       ssb    "" ,  .      ,      ,     cw   dsb       0,625 ,    ,        ,   .

----------


## Serg

> DSB    .          CW .        CW  .


   ,     ,    -3.

----------


## UA9AU

IMHO-
     VT1  VT2 ,  VT1  1.2-1.3.   360 .  VT2  . 10db,   10db -300   360   ,    939.

----------


## R0SBD

1-8  ,   240    .  : http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-1.htm      939 ,         200 .       .    903  ,          ,     .     ,       .  ,   903   1/3       R18   ,      55  (    ,   ,    ,     ),        30 ,          .   ,       ,         ,  ,   .  .   .   ,   .    ,          bf998 (   350),        (      ),       -,    ,      ,   .. ..  .                ..

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## UR3ACH

.       4?

----------


## RW4LAQ

5     .     7  + 2 .

----------

UR3ACH

----------


## UN7GCE

> , ,   .


 .         2 .

----------


## _

> .      .  ?     .


   "",  "".         ,     .

----------


## _

> -  .


,    ...      .          .   ,      .     RW3FY.      .

----------


## _

> .         NWT-7.   .       .   .   .


   ,    .   ,  ""   ""  ,      .
       .    4 .  J310.    ,  -903.   .

----------


## R0SBD

,     ,  .   , ..          . Rout -    .        R1,      --  , ,   R2 (..    ,      ),      .    .          .   R   50 .    R1          ,   .  .       rw3fy,      us5msq.

----------

UR5VFT,

----------

ur4lbl, UR5VFT

----------

,

----------


## RA6AGY

,    .         .

----------

, ,  ,    VT-1...6.5mA. VT-2..3,5mA.
  10mA,  3,5...4mA,   ,  - .

----------


## R0SBD

?        .  rw3fy  .  22,  . 5         ,    ,  6-7    S- ,  6-12    .     ,  S-       , ..    6-7 .       1 ,  0,2    .    -         -      6-7 ,  -  s-    1 ,   .    :         ?       1-2 ,  6-7,      S-?
.   ,    ,            , ..     ,  9  (50 )  9+60  ,  ,       S-.      .   18 , . 16-18.            S-.           ,      .    .           ,      S-,   . 
  ,    - "   ",   , ,       .       .    ,           S-.         ,  ,     ?

----------


## RA6AGY

,        .   ,       ()  .  ,      ,    . ,      (    ),    .     S-     9+..dB  9+......dB     ,      ,              . ,       .      ,       .
         18    .   522.    522  .

----------


## RA6AGY

307   312. ,      ,  ,          .

----------


## RA6AGY

:

----------


## RA6AGY

1:1   .      901       .

----------


## RA6AGY

.   .

----------

UA9AU,     !!!   , ,   -386!   .    .http://www.kn34pc.com/construct/lz2w.../10_pa_sch.gif

----------

UA9AU

----------


## UA9JSJ

, .
  .

----------

tolstyk, UA9AU

----------


## RA6AGY

Largo  .     ,  ,   .    100% .   ,    .     .     ,    .

----------


## RA6AGY

> "  ,    ".


       -        ,    .     .

----------

dracon,    ,    ,  !     .     ,!      ,     ,      ,   !!!

----------


## UA9JSJ

,   .    .

----------


## dracon

8.86. SSB       270    3,2 ,  CW 650    300    -3 dB.   ,     ,       .     ,       ,   .

----------


## dracon

,    . ,     . ,  ,         ?    ,

----------


## Jose

> ,    200


-    176 ,       64 .      ,      .      .  .
.   89-90

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## VICTORY

.

----------


## UA9AU

> 


   2 . ,     -91,  1  1  ,    .  -3.

----------


## UA9JSJ

-   !

----------

AlexSem, rw3zg,

----------


## RA6AGY

-        .   1     ,  ,   - 0,5 .  -   0,35 .     6,8,    .

----------


## TOL-41

.  1,   100 -  .

----------


## 240

*RA6AGY*,  .()     R16.   1,5   6,8    -  1,2    5,1 .  .

----------


## TOL-41

-     .      .

----------

6, DSB    20 ,  L5  ,   ,  ,  !   .  !      ,    ,   ,  200    5 ,     15.  .      1 -!!! http://www.ut2fw.com/sites/default/f...f_form_dsb.gif

*  7 ():*

   ,   !     , NWT , !

----------


## dracon

.    ,    .

----------


## dracon

,  -6     ,  .       ,     ,     .  1256      ,   100   .    ,       .      .

----------

sozday,

----------

!  !

----------


## dracon

5  7   .  1478533


       R39,R40,R41,R43,R47,  R51   7       .      ?     -    .  :Razz: 
         .        .     ,       .    http://www.cqham.ru/digi17.htm http://www.tretnik.com/frec_8_v3.0.html

----------


## UA9AU

.    RD3AY.      AD8045ARDZ,   50 3 -!    :Super:          -91    ! :Smile: 
   ,  ,, !   200-250   .      939,     610.

*  56 ():*

    .  4.    5-21 ?

----------


## UA9AU

3 -  2 ?     200- U.
      4. ?

----------


## UA9AU

!      ,    .,     !

----------


## R0SBD

: http://www.giangrandi.ch/electronics...enuators.shtml

----------

UA9AU

----------


## UA9AU

> .    28     100       .


    ?  ,   ,     ... -.    -     -  . - - ?
-   -
  - 3 .  20,  IC-756    !
   ,   !!!
       -    1.6 !

----------


## RX6LQ

> LC VFO    ,     .


  ?     VFO    FLL?  VFO  311 ?
   VFO?

----------


## RX6LQ

> (),     .


 , . , VFO   ,       VFO  -       .        VFO:

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

, . ,    , 10101,     2,  .

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


      -            FLL.

----------


## dracon

"".    ,     ,  ,     400 ,     .

----------


## dracon

,      .  ,  60 dB   ,     ,  ,     (      ).       -.   ,    .          .      (   ),      .

----------


## dracon

*sgk*     ? 120-150 dB  .      100 dB      ,              :Razz: 
 24-            90 dB.              ""     .

----------


## dracon

.    "      1 . "   120dB        160-170 dB -   .         160 dB.    ,    ,    .           ,   .         ,     ,        .      ,    ,               .      ,  ,            .

----------


## dracon

.     ,    - .       1000000, ..     .        120 dB.    -   1000    60 dB. .    60  120.

----------


## dracon

,  .       .      :Razz:  :Embarassed:

----------


## dracon

.              (   ,     ).        .      ,      ,       .      ,                 .      (         ,          )

*  17 ():*

  " " " .    "" .     DM2005.    ""    .        ""  .            ()   ...     ""    .

----------


## RA1AGB

> "" .     DM2005.    ""    .        ""  .            ()   ...     ""    .


  ,   "" DM2005  ?

----------

RA6AGY

----------


## vadim_d

> (


   ,   ,    :Smile: .     ,     .             ,          ,       .

----------


## UA9AU

, ,     .  ,   .RD3AY,   .    ,  ,  ,   1  1,  ,  ICOM 756   ! ,..      !      .   . -  !     ,   ,    .       .
       , ,  ,   -  . -  LC   ,   .    ..  !       610-  2939!  - !
          .  ,   . .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## TOL-41

.  !   .   !

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UA9AU

..       ?  (-)         ?

----------


## dracon

> ..       ?  (-)         ?


    ,      ,    .        .

*  11 ():*




> .                ,    .    ,      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-%D0-107/page5   50


      "",       ,   .    .           3LPF         .     .  DM2005         ( )  3BPF(RED)    ,     1,8     .    , ,    ""        .

----------


## dracon

1          .  1127123. ,  ,     .  ,    .    -       .

----------


## dracon

> ,    !.


.    .       .     .  ,    :Embarassed:

----------


## dracon

,    ,        .       1.898900, 3.546550, 14.128050, 21.171350, 21.281100, 28.406800, 28.818600, 29.307650  29.556700 .     21.171350   ,  .        ,       ,       .

----------

RA6AGY

----------


## dracon

" ",  ,   " " (  )         .    " "     (     )                       .    ,       ?

----------


## dracon

,     (     ).       " ".      .    (  DM-2005)      (  ),    ""  , ..  ( )   .            .          ,    .       ,    , .    220  ,      ,     .       " "    ,      .

----------

12701

----------


## dracon

.         .   :

      .     .



  " ".

----------

UR5VFT,  12701

----------

> 1.898900, 3.546550, 14.128050, 21.171350, 21.281100, 28.406800, 28.818600, 29.307650  29.556700 .     21.171350   ,  .


  ,  ,   , 5-10!  ,    ,    !!!   ,    14,   .    ,  ,     10!!! :Super:     ,  ,  !

----------

UR5VFT,  12701

----------


## RA4FIX

120 -      :Smile:     - 1010

----------


## sgk

> ,     .          70 .      " "     ,          120 . .


             3 .   
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1237349062
      .
      14,1        1,5        10 .       .   ,   .

----------


## dracon

> ,   ,    .       ,        (     ).    .


,          ?         () .




> 120 -         - 1010


,           .

----------


## RX6LQ

> () .


   .           LPF,    .  !

----------


## sgk

*dracon*
               .   ,     ,      .
    0,15   0,4 ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 70 .      " "     ,          120 . .


        ? ,      .       4-102.      110 .   ,  S-,    ,     0,1 .  ,    0  -110 .  ,       120 ,   .    ,  ,     3  20 .   ,    ,     ,    .   ,   ,   .  ,    ... 
      -20,   .   ,      .

----------


## dracon

> ? ,      .       4-102.      110 .   ,  S-,    ,     0,1 .  ,    0  -110 .  ,       120 ,   .    ,  ,     3  20 .   ,    ,     ,    .   ,   ,   .  ,    ... 
>       -20,   .   ,      .


,      .          .        ,            (          ).     4-102,    ,  .     .

*  37 ():*




> ,  ? , , .    .


      ,   ?       ,    .       ,  ()   ,        .

----------


## dracon

> .
> 
>      " ".    ,  -      .      USB.  ""        -     110 .
> 
>      - 4-102       .
>   ,   0,15 
> 
>     (  )  .
>  .   4-102     0,1  - 0,5      .
> ...


   . ,   50-     .    1dB.     ,      50 ,     (      ,     ).      ,    10   ,             ""     ,    (  ,     )      ,     ""   ,           ,      ""      .     .      .           -10 dB     -6 -7 dB     (4-102)  .
    .       .   .      -  ,     .     .        .

----------


## dracon

240    .   10      . :Razz:

----------


## dracon

.               .            .     ?    ,     .  ,    .

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


     ,    2   :Smile: 



> ,


       ,     .      ,    ,      !    ,          ,   .      ,     1-2    .



> 


    !?  ?  90?

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## dracon

!     904 (0.35$  ).           20  (   25 3),       ,           .       ?

*  39 ():*


*RA4FIX* *sgk,*  *.*

----------


## RZ6MB

904    YES-93.

----------

UT1LW

----------


## ua3mse

20-30w  25  .
====================  ==
, ...
40 - 50 . - ,   !!!

----------


## RA4FIX

,     :Shocked:   ,   ...  904-   ,   ""  .    40-50 ,  .      ""   904, 912.  "",  2922    .             -.   UA3VFS  ""   .  Vas1977   .  904-,   ,  .    , .

----------


## RA4FIX

,  "" 16 :Smile: 
      ...

----------

VikR

----------


## 65

GOOGLE rd16hhf1     , !)   ! !     !    ,(    805       ?)    )   !  offtop!

----------


## ua3mse

60      90w -  ...

    805...
====================  ====================  ========
 - 903 120  -       ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> 805...
>     1,9  3,5


   "  ", .

----------

*ra3qdp*,   160    .        .

----------


## 1967

> ,  ""  ,      .


??? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dracon

,       (   ).

----------


## R1NAC

,   .
      .      500.      T2   ?   1   (38   ),  2  100 ,   ?

----------


## UA9AU

> .


      \,    AD774.     ,    .

----------


## AlexSem

!       DM2005.   ""
 , ++  .  -      ,    , .        .
          anritsu ms2691a c  ,       -166 /.


     .

----------

RA6AGY, UR5VFT, UR5ZQH, _

----------


## AlexSem

!       .     ,              .   HP (     )   ,     ,     adp7142  adp7182.    .
            .   50  - 13,5 . 2006  ,      .        ,     . ,         .)

----------


## 240

? ,     .

----------

misha_globus, RW6MQ

----------


## sgk

> ,   .


 ,       ,     ,  
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1209811

----------

misha_globus

----------


## AlexSem

!
    107    2/4/8    Anritsu MS2691A (     ,    )  .    (  )    ...    20    10       ... - 111,18 dB/Hz. 
  6  ,     6  ,       ,     ,   .  ,    ,   6    .     .
      )   ...






















*  16 ():*

     .    .








    107

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## sgk

*AlexSem*




> (ms2691a) .


            -107.

----------


## RN3GP

> 107    2/4/8


   ?   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 107  , ,        .


    -107   UN9GG   .

----------


## RX4HX

> DM2005


  .     ...    !

----------


## ra4art

. ,      :   .   FLL    (DM2005)     , .     -   . .

----------


## RA6AGY

.  .       .   FLL    20    .     50        FLL,     . ,     ,         .      ,     .   ,   FLL          ,     FLL .

----------


## RA6AGY

> ,   0, 15,   .


     .     12 (  )    S2 ( 12  R17 100).    DA1      .   5741.

----------


## us5nme

.

----------


## us5nme

1 74HC00        10 18 .   5 ,  .      9.10 . R6     1 .  FLL 4.5      FLL  FLL OF-ON.   4.5  FLL -OF. 12   -.   - FLL   .    2.2  90. 3 4    .

----------


## NikB

,    903  302   ?  ,   ?  903,  902   606  610.

----------


## RA6AGY

610.        .

----------


## RA3QVS

302.    .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## UT5LP

> 903,  2 302,  .


      , 4.   4J310.      .
 20 ...()
    .
, R32 R33  300   ! 12-15   .   (100 )  3,3,  300   9,9.    ?

----------


## UT5LP

> 300      .    .      .


   3,3  . 100    33.       300   9,9. :               ?  ,        ? ::

----------


## RV4LX

> :               ?


  ,   ,  -  -       .    -        .



> .


  . :Smile: 

*  35 ():*




> ,    903  302   ?  ,   ?  903,  902   606  610.


http://forum.qrz.ru/2-radiolyubitels...html#post46245

----------

NikB

----------

507 - ,2503 - !   ???



> 4)    1000  1000?


-  !    600-1200 !

----------


## Adagumer

> 2)  610  939,    ?


  BFR96  ,    !

----------

,    ,   !

----------

NikB

----------

, ?   (,  ,,R  ).

----------


## NikB

,    .    , NVT150 ,   270 .    903   3.3    ,  1.8.   , .

----------

NikB,

----------

> ,    .


 !
  903    ,  330,  270    33,   120 , !      NWT ,    4-2    -80 ,    34      VT6 !         +0,5  +3,5 !        !     ,     !     VT2,VT3,VT4 ,    +60 ,       +3,2 !

----------

NikB

----------

,    ?     :Embarassed: .       -

----------

NikB

----------


## _

> !


. 
      .     ,      . ,     .     .           .      .       24, 25.   .       .     .  ,   ,        .    ,          ,    .

----------



----------


## _

> ,    .


  ...  " ",   " ". 



> , ,  ,    .


   ,  ,  .      ,   ...     ,      .   ,       ,    ,    .    ..      ,      .
 ,    (  ,     ),    ,      .    ,     , .  ,  ,  ""   .  4  ,  .

----------


## _

> ,    .


    ,   :Sad: . R12  R17,  .

----------



----------


## RA6AGY

> 4 .      .


   ,   .           .     8   5 .



> ,    .        ,       .       .


    S-.       .



> ,       . ,       .


.       . ,     350   -   .              .

----------

> .


    .     ,    ,     !  2005     ,   4-102   1-99,    .     ,       !    NWT500  ,        !  .    4-1 ,4-2       ,          ,     4-5   !  .  XF9,   500!   - ,     903 ,    34 .        4-2 ,   !         +1,7 ,    -80      34  +30 !     +3,1  +64 ,    ,     4-2  +60 !    ,       ,    !

----------



----------

,    0,5   !    2 ,   .

----------


## _

> .


  :Smile: .           .  .     ,  .

----------

NikB ,     !             350,    ,  !    150  50    5,5 , ? 500   9  50  4,2 .            !       !     3,1      +64,   +6 ??? 1       5-6 ,      ,     -84.     903      ,  !       :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------



----------

RK4CI ,   ,       !  3,1       ,         !       5,6-6      . :Super:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   ,        ,     120 !


   .      ,     .    ,      .     ,    .    ,  ,  ,    .




> 5,6-6


   ,       8 .     ,   ,       60 .   ,   .      /  ,    ,        .   .      ,    ,   ,       60-80 ,    ,         .          59+60,      100     ,   ,         50-60,     . ,       300    .        3 ,     1    ,    ,   30 ,       100 . ,        .   .   ,        "".        .    ,        .

----------


## RK4CI

> 


     .   ,    . ,    1  /.     ,      9 .        .      ,  .      /,   ,            .   ,        .            .      ,       .       .      1 ,   ,    ,      .



> 


    ,      ?  ,       270 .      903,   .       . 3  1,    4  1.     ?   ,    .         ,         .    ,        .           .            ,    . .
   2  1,    903,    70 .     500-1000      903,         .  +  ,    10 .    6  1     ,      ,   ,      .   ,    ,    ,      903,    ,  .     ,   ,   ,  ...

----------

NikB

----------


## _

270 .    ,    7  (       327,      ,      ).    -     (   ,  ,     ,   ,           *RK4CI*,   -,       :Sad: ).     .  ,  ,  !     3  ,   ,       .       .

----------


## _

.          NWT      .     ,   - ""  .     PDF.         ,  ,       .    :
-   ,       "Print Screen".  Paint ( )       Shift + Insert.     JPEG.       .

----------

_

----------


## NikB

,  :
1)    10
2)    24

  ,        0.25  3 (     8   )     90. 
   ?
   2306?    ,      350.

----------

?   .     .

----------

NikB

----------


## RA6AGY

> 2306?


, ,    .     .

----------



----------


## NikB

,         270 ,        0  8 ,    .          5        5.

----------


## RK4CI

> 307    3   .  302


    ,        .  ,      312.  .  , J 310.         .   "",      .  ,    .     "",   350  BF 964 ,  ,       .   .   ,        .   ,  .      ,       .




> -


    ?

----------


## NikB

!
      ,  -  .   30.     ,   .     5 ,    ,      6 -  .
     .

 4-2 .

    4-1.
   H-mode  https://www.sv1afn.com/fsa3157hmodemm.html,       ?    4-1          ,   .      notch  --.        ?      ?

!

----------

NikB

----------


## NikB

.            ?

----------


## NikB

4-2

----------


## NikB

302 ,307            .
    -.     0  4.7,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 0,6   , 4,8  +70


   ,   , .      ,   ,  ,      .   ,      .      ...

----------

( ),   ,   5, , ?  2-3     ....  2007.!

*  5 ():*

  ?

----------


## RA6AGY

,    .     ,           ( , )     .      R30 (     ).       .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     60  30-40.


        350,   40 .  ,   120  .     - ,     ,       .         .    ,     ,   .    ,      ,    ,   .   ,   ,    ,      ...
   ,          .   ,     .      .         ,         .    327    .  ,   350    .

----------

NikB

----------

> ""  -      ()


   ? !

----------


## RA6AGY

R30   ?

----------

NikB ,    !
,,   /AGC   VT3-VT8.        .   ,  *   RC*    ,      <>   VT5,VT5  ,       /AGC.         **  , ..    .     2 .   VT5  VT6 - 100  -   **  .     VT5     !    303.   -      R29      * 1-1,2 v,,*

----------

NikB

----------


## NikB

, !    ?      qrz.ru  dm2005 ,   .        1.   ,  !    !

----------

NikB

----------


## NikB

4-1,    .
    ft32-77  2000,  5 .      ,         903  ,    742 1000?     ?     5.5,      ?

  ,    ,    ,        ?       ? 
     ?     ?
.

----------


## NikB

, .   LC   ,    -   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> " 91" -     UN7BV -     350.
> ( -   - " "!)


       .     ,  ?
 : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1516700947
1.   , C31, R27 - , ..   ,  33, R26 - .
 VD4  ,             VT5.
   .  VD4 ,      , ..     .   ,        ?
2.   ,    ,   /    !    + 5    .      ,  ,   .
   , ?     ! 
3.  : "     114 db,   , ,   "
    .         . (    2 )       , ?    -  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  -  -   ,    ..
4.        114  ,       ,  In Band IMD,   .  -       .
----------
P.S.   ,       .         "  ",         .  ...

----------

long, RW6MQ, UR5ZQH, UV5EVY,

----------



----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

. .     ,  ,     , ,  ? 
      ,      3 ?
     ,     1:1,  .     ,       1 ,     2    1 . (        2014).
 ,     ,    . ,      .  
---------------
,    ,     ,   . 
  , , PSE,     ?

----------

ur5hug, UR5ZQH

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

1. ,      ,    ,     .      ,   . 
2.       ,   114 + ?
3.   .  ,    1 ,  ..   ,  ?
4.     ? 
        .    , ,  ,  . 
     .
    , ,   -   ,  , ,     ?
5.     ,       ,     ,   ,    . 
,     ,  !   ?

----------

long, UR5ZQH

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

...
------
 .           ,     ,       ,     .
 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...3&d=1238151448
 ,   ,    2       .
  ,    Adobe Audition.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1238478689
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1238478395
 ,    ,     .

----------

RW6MQ, UR5ZQH

----------


## ur5hug

> P.S.   ,       .         "  ",         .  ...


, .       ,     .       .    ,   ,      .     ,   :  ,   .   -      "     ".       .

----------

UR5ZQH, UV5EVY,

----------

UR5ZQH, UV5EVY

----------


## RA6AGY

,   .    .    .       ,  ,    .       .  *Oleg UR6EJ*    : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-2014-quot       . ,        .       :  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-RU3AEP-2015       .       .       In Band IMD.    ,   养  In Band IMD    DM.     .   . ,  *Oleg UR6EJ*        In Bahd IMD     ,         IMD3.  *Oleg UR6EJ*        ,    . 
*NikB*,     .           .     .        .          .          .     .    .       50    ,     .

----------

RU3AEP, UR5ZQH,

----------


## RA6AGY

: 


> ,  ,  .     ,  ,  .      ,     .


     In Band IMD,       ,   .        In Band IMD   .
P.S.    -      In Band IMD,   IMD3.    350   .

*  20 ():*

       :

----------


## NikB

.    ,  49      .

 

   ,    ,     ,        .
             4 ,           ,   ,   .      .

----------

UR5ZQH, UV5EVY,

----------

NikB ,      , !    ?         ,    ,        610 !  939         .
       ,   -30 ,          4-1 ,  +10,5 .

----------

> ,       15


 ,    (       ),      ,  .

   ...  -   ,    ?

----------


## NikB

,  610  2sc3141          ,     120.
     6. 

,      ?   ,      ,        ?    610 ?

 ,     903    .    ,  ,        !   ?

----------

RU9UW

----------


## R0SBD

939,  610        939.   939   ,    610.

----------

NikB

----------


## RA6AGY

,     -     (    ,  ,  ).   ,    ,      .      610.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RA6AGY           ,    ,   ,   . 
------
   ,    .
   : 
1.   -  ,  -    .
2.    . 
 ,    31, 33, R26, R27   VD4.      "", 2 .     .      .  , -...
, ,  . 6, 9  ,   !
        (   ,  ),      ,     (  1 ) . ,        .   ,    . 
  6 ,  . ,       . 
    .  .  6,8 ,       4. 9  .         , .. R     .

----------



----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*VICTORY*,     ,   ,  . 
   .  -  .

----------

> 1.   -  ,  -    .


 ,     1-   ,   !

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> R2.         .





> ...  -   ,    ?





> .       ... .


  ,  ,     .
  ,     ,       .     VT4,  :   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1516700947
    +12,2_12,8    15. (     R   2   R   ,      5_10 ).     ,    R2.  
  , ,    .    ,       ,    R    ,     .     .



> .    .


  ,      ?
,       ...   :Razz: 




> ...     1-


 ,  .

----------



----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> -   . .


  ,     .
    ?   
 ...        ...

*_*,  ,   .

----------


## 240

> Oleg UR6EJ, VD4,  .     .


     33   , (  ,    ).     31            ,   V 5.      R 27 .   R26.     2 .     31,    .    .

----------


## alexandr5454

DM-2005 - !!!

----------

> DM-2005 - !!!


  ?

----------


## alexandr5454



----------


## alexandr5454

.    10

----------


## 240

> ,


 ,     .   .

----------


## Michael-14

Largo.
 :Razz:

----------


## RA6AGY

-      . ,   .  .

----------

VICTORY

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,  ,    .


,    .



> ...  .


 .



> 


 .
2,3,4      #811  -  . 
 1    -        .



> DM-2005 - !!!


    ,    .    ,  ,     ? 
  ,       , -  .  
      ,     ,   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,    .
------
    ,   Largo,  DM-2005.        ,   .  ,   ,           S .     1:1   UT2IP,       98   http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/UZLY/rd980206.htm ,    .      ,  "   "           .     ,   "  ",  .
      , ,       ,     . ,      ...
    2007.    .       ,  , .. R  CW  SSB   680  60. 3      .        
          ,     ,   .       ,         . ,       .     .    ...
----------
 ,       .,     ,               .       ,    ,   .       ,      ,         .

----------

long

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,  ,      ,  !  ,   7    ,      Largo.    . RA6AGY,      .   ,   . *  ?*    , ,  VICTORY (,    ),   .      ?  ,  ,       .    ,     ,   ,       ,   10.   ,     .
.
-----------
  :
   .
   .
, ,  ,   .
----------- 
**,   : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1493968 
    ,   .

----------



----------

> ?


,  ,     ,     .   -2014   ! ,  ,     !

----------

RA4FIX, RW6MQ, ua0zaf, UR5ZQH, UV5EVY

----------

-2014  .   , ...  R6BK    ...     -   .     ,   ?

----------

RU9UW, UR5ZQH

----------


## RA4FIX

,    >-170/,    " (,   ..) .  -  ,   ... 
      2  "",       ??? 
:      (199-)  DDS 7 ?  ,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RA4FIX

> , -  .


    ?



> !


 ,   :Neutral: 



> -   ?!


 ...

----------


## RV4LX

> ,    ,       -


   ? 



> .


      . :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

> !  ,   !


 .   ,    ,     . ,  , ,        .   .   ,  ,  ,    ,   70-80 . ,   ,        .        ,..      .      ,    .    ,      ,         .         .     ,     .

----------


## VICTORY

,  R6BK  ,  .    ,      .        .

----------


## R6BK

?   ?    (   20 !!!)    ,    .       .     ....   ,  .

----------


## _

> ,  .


  ..  ,  .  ,    .    ,  ,        - ,    -.. 
 ,    . .       ..

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    ,   .  IP3   42


  ,  ?  ,      ,    .   .  ,   ,    "" .  ,      .   ,  ,   ,   ,    .       ,     .           ,      .     ,    . 




> , ,   -   !


 ,         .  ,     . , ,  ,   .   ,        .   "",       .   ,    ,  . ,       .    ,   .     ,       .. ,    ...        .   ,   .     .   5   ,       .  , ,   ,   .    ...      .     ,  .    .   ,  , , .     .     160  ,     .  " ",  " 76"  ".     "",      ...    "",      .       ,   "",     ,      .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,   -  ,    ,  ?

----------

. -,       ?    ?  -, 99!




> ,   -


  !   14 ,  ! - , , 1   1991 .

----------

> -      .


   ,  ,   , ,   . :Smile:

----------


## 240

**,         :"    130 ,   2 ." ::::

----------


## UT1LW

> **,         :"    130 ,   2 ."


   :    ,    2.   .

----------


## sgk

> ?


   ?     130    2 .   .

----------


## sgk

> .    2  ,  RFT-200 ,    .


       ?    130 .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1475693
    130    " "  .

----------


## RK4CI

> -        ,    ,


   ,       ""?          80.  




> .


      .       ,   ,     .    140 ,    100-110,  .  120,       .   -100,    .   ,      ,    -60 .          ,     .
   "",  , ,      .       3 ,   ,    ,    .    ,     .  ,   ,     .    ,   .     ,      ,     ,    .  , .       ,   ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,        ,    .


  ,       .   . ,    ,    .      .     ,  ,         ,      .        . ,        .




> 2-   ,.   -    .,  !      .  ,        ,


  .   ,    .  ,   ,    .   ,    ,      ,   .  ,  ,          ,    ,  ,     . ,       ,  ,    .  ,      .           ,   .      ,      ,   .

----------

**,





> ,  , ,  .?


  ,   .





> !


 -  .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## R0SBD

> .   .   ,  ,  ,    ,   70-80 . ,   ,        .        ,..      .


  ,        ,   2-  4-   .       RA3AO          .     ,    8-   ,     .

----------


## NikB

.    .  -  )
 NVT   -40   -40     4-1,   .     -80-90    ,    .       .      4-2  ,    ,        20     ,        sbl-1,    ,     60  (((     ???      ,        ,   sbl-1     .  ,   303    ,     ,   sbl-1      .  :Crazy: 
 !

----------

> ,    -   ,  " ",   .


    ,   ,       " ",     .          ,          300 ( ),  ,   ,            ,    300 ,    ,       , ,   ,   .

----------

> 


     ?    ?   ?    5       ,   ,   .

----------

NikB

----------


## RK4CI

> 2.   2    ,       ,  .  3  -  ,  ,  ,     .


      .     ,   .    ,        .       5 .      .  ,       +/- 50-70 .    3   ,    300.        .        ,     .       ,   ,  3 .     6+8+4, 3 .            2,2 .        . ,       .      .       1 ,    .      ,  ,        .  ,    ,     ,     ,      .    ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  .




> NVT   -40   -40     4-1,   .     -80-90    ,    .       .


.    ,   ?      ,      .      ,  .     ,          ,       .        0   ...




> 4-2  ,    ,        20     ,


       .       .      . ,     .              .




> sbl-1,    ,     60  (((     ???


      ,          100 . ,     .       ,    .       .  ,      ,      .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 6+8+4, 3 ...      .


   , ..  ,      ,  .   ,   "      ", 
.   8+8    8+8+8.

----------


## R0SBD

.    -91.         5 (),     50%   .  -  ,        ,      ,       ,   ..       ,   .          : http://www.cqham.ru/dm2000.htm -     "4-2 DM06 . " .       1,5      ,   ,           -  ,       . ,   .     ,    () ,  .   .  ,    -91,    ,      ?           ,       ,        .
,      327 (350)  bf998.  ,   bf998    -    ,   1 , ,  2,5 ,  ,    .  350 ,  ,  2   8 ,  -   .    , .      bf998.     .  : https://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribut...5/a4-2Mbfl.gif      1,25   4  .           ,  (         10 ,   100,   ,    100,  ). ..     .              ,       -0,25     .        4     ..   .  - ,     ,    ...
PS   -  bf998   : https://nt7s.com/2008/07/dual-gate-m...-gain-and-agc/

----------

Adagumer

----------


## R0SBD

, ,  ,   ,     ,  .              IF       ,          1,5  (   10).
        .
  , ,       nt7s ,  ,         ?     ,  .
     bf980,      ,   ..
Ps    , ,     ...

----------


## R0SBD

> Ps    , ,     ...


   .  .          5,1 .   ,     (    ).   1,5 . ..            .. 
    bf998 , ,    +    .   ,             .     2-    0  3,9 ,  1-3,9 ,  1,25-3.9        +    3.      ,    ,     -0,25 - 3,9 .    ,    -    .
      327,      ,      .   ,        . ,     ..      ,   ,     ..  350    .    ,  ,    ...

*  9 ():*

      bf998.                - figure.4.            0  (          ,   ,      ) ,   ,     .

----------


## RA6AGY

*vlad ro7k*,   ,       .    -   .

----------


## RA6AGY

3/4  .    182   5,6 .   ,   ,   /. ,  ,     31  ,       .     /.

----------


## RA6AGY

.        -    TDA2003,        .   3102/3107  ,   ,     .

----------


## RA6AGY

,           -   .       ,       ,     .   ,     .

----------


## R0SBD

> ?


   .  ur6ej   .  ,  , -  ,         ,     .
     ,          ,   .   ..     ,  .      4-2          bf998.          .    ,    ,      ,          ,       .      ,     .      ,      ,        bf998.  ,      3,9,       ,        .   ,  ,        (   )..   ,   ,    ..       ..      .       ,    ,            ,     ,   ..
,      : https://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribut...5/a4-2Mbfl.gif     ,    ,     ,            ...         ..  ,     ,    ,    3-     3    .

----------


## RA6AGY

182    8,2 .        2-  350.            , ,    2- . ,  ""  ,       350    2-    5 .   S-               ,        2-    5       350.  ""         182   5 .        ,  ""          .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

